#ubuntu-java 2006-08-29
<nunez2717> Hello
<nunez2717> Is anyone able to help me with installing tar.gz file on Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2006-09-03
<Serialkisser> hey all
<Serialkisser> is there anybody here?
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-27
<xhaker> man-di, good evening
<xhaker> man-di, any progress with eclipse? noticed it did timeout on i386
<man-di> no idea what this is, I can build fine for i386 on my amd64
<man-di> perhaps I will just upload it
<man-di> I can build fine with sudo, but it also hangs for me when building with fakeroot
<man-di> I dont know how the i386 buildd is setup
<xhaker> man-di, yeah i386 is a case of hit or miss, it's pretty interesting that you can build it.
<man-di> xhaker: with sudo
<man-di> it fails in 99/100 cases with fakeroot on i386 and amd64
<xhaker> man-di, what about powerpc. I didn't investigate that -ljawt bug.
<man-di> from reading the sources I think that might be fixed by your patch
<xhaker> didn't it fail to build already?
<man-di> sme powerpc guy tested this for me before uploading
<happyface_0> hi all
<happyface_0> I've been trying to get JDK installed forever now
<happyface_0> can someone look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3263924#post3263924
<happyface_0> and if I install sun-java6 with synapec I get this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414851
<jamesstansell> hi happyface_0
<happyface_0> hi
<jamesstansell> you're trying to use the download from java.sun.com, right?
<happyface_0> yes, if you look at the beginning of the thread - I followed that guys instructions
<jamesstansell> yeah - that's probably off-topic for this channel
<jamesstansell> but you also tried the sun-java6 package, so that would be of interest here
<jamesstansell> especially if you were using the 7.10 gutsy pre-release ;-)
<happyface_0> no
<happyface_0> 7~ doesn't work with USB ubuntu
<happyface_0> your settings aren't saved
<happyface_0> unless 7.10 fixrd it
<jamesstansell> I've never seen your dpkg error before
<happyface_0> I just found that thread, seems other people are getting it too
<jamesstansell> I have 2 libjli.so files
<jamesstansell> one installed via dpkg/synaptic
<jamesstansell> (this is feisty 7.10 btw)
<jamesstansell> and one that I installed manually, probably from a glassfish download
<jamesstansell> never an issue with either
<jamesstansell> you have plenty of disk space?
<happyface_0> like 700MB left
<happyface_0> enough
<jamesstansell> are you 32bit i386?
<happyface_0> yes
<happyface_0> hmm, I wonder if persistence is fixed in Gusty Gibbon
<happyface_0> since its broken in 7.04
<jamesstansell> not sure - I'm not familiar with USB ubuntu
<jamesstansell> what does "sudo apt-get purge sun-java6-bin" get you?
<happyface_0> E: Invalid operation purge
<jamesstansell> is this the version you were trying? 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1
<jamesstansell> oops - might have got that command wrong
<happyface_0> what do you mean?
<jamesstansell> "sudo apt-get --purge remove sun-java6-bin"
<happyface_0> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get --purge remove sun-java6-bin
<happyface_0> Reading package lists... Done
<happyface_0> Building dependency tree       
<happyface_0> Reading state information... Done
<happyface_0> Package sun-java6-bin is not installed, so not removed
<happyface_0> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<jamesstansell> I'm more familiar with the aptitude commands
<happyface_0>   java-common
<happyface_0> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<happyface_0> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 158 not upgraded.
<happyface_0> I'm using 6.10
<jamesstansell> what does "dpkg -l sun-java6-bin" say?
<happyface_0> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<happyface_0> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<happyface_0> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<happyface_0> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<happyface_0> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<happyface_0> rc  sun-java6-bin  6-00-0ubuntu1~ Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6
<happyface_0> ah yes,  6-00-0ubuntu1~
<jamesstansell> there's a way to get that column wider, but I always forget it
<happyface_0> now instead of not finding java -version... it says "java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<happyface_0> "
<jamesstansell> I'd like to get the status to purged instead of merely removed
* jamesstansell wonders if your manual install is somehow conflicting with the package?
<happyface_0> it shouldn't
<happyface_0> hmm
<happyface_0> this is rediculous
<happyface_0> but I found this:  
<happyface_0> http://www.livedistro.org/release-announcements/gnu/linux-releases/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-patches-for-persistence
<happyface_0> feisty persistence patch so I could ptu that on USB
<happyface_0> I wonder if 7.10 fixed it
<jamesstansell> what does /usr/lib/Java6u2/bin/java -version give you?
<happyface_0> /usr/lib/Java6u2/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jamesstansell> very weird
<happyface_0> yes :S
<jamesstansell> this person got the same error but could fix it with a symbolic link: http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5127431&tstart=165
<happyface_0> I saw that
<happyface_0> but he installed differently or something
<happyface_0> I dont have a /usr/bin/java
<jamesstansell> you probably saw this too? http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-java/2007-May/006279.html
<happyface_0> nope let me see
<jamesstansell> your equivalent to /usr/bin/java is /usr/lib/Java6u2
<happyface_0> ok thanks
<jamesstansell> except on a debian-based system like ubuntu you would expect /usr/bin/java to be a symbolic link to /etc/alternatives/java
<jamesstansell> which in turn would link to the appropriate program, like /usr/lib/Java6u2/bin/java for you
<jamesstansell> or /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java if the sun-java6-bin package would install correctly
<happyface_0> so I need to...
<happyface_0> link /usr/lib/Java6u2 to /usr/bin/java?
<jamesstansell> possibly
<jamesstansell> I'm concerned why just calling /usr/lib/Java6u2/bin/java doesn't work
<jamesstansell> I installed /home/james/opt/java/1.6/ from java.sun.com in a similar manner to you and I can call it directly all day long
<jamesstansell> did you ever try automatix or easyubuntu?
<happyface_0> yes
<happyface_0> automatrix doesn't work
<happyface_0> easyubuntu - i never knew could install java
<jamesstansell> I wonder if automatix played havoc with symlinks and/or other configuration?
<happyface_0> I don't think so
<happyface_0> it just failed
<happyface_0> I got all these errors and stuff before trying it
<jamesstansell> do you still have java-gcj-compat installed?
<happyface_0> i don't think so
<jamesstansell> one thing I never tried was "sudo update-alternatives --config java" - didn't figure I needed it
<happyface_0> There is only 1 program which provides java
<happyface_0> (/usr/lib/Java6u2/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<happyface_0> java-gcj-compat isn't installed
<happyface_0> I'l brb 10 minutes
<jamesstansell> I would purge all your java-related packages and try reinstalling them
<jamesstansell> not sure why apt-get wouldn't purge - maybe try aptitude or synaptic?
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-28
<happyface_0> hi again jamesstansell
<jamesstansell> hi happy
<happyface_0> jamesstansell: I think I may just remove 6.10 and put on 7.04
<jamesstansell> that sounds like a good option
<jamesstansell> are you thinking to upgrade or install fresh?
<happyface_0> I have to install fresh
<happyface_0> since its USB
<jamesstansell> btw, I saw you mentioned eclipse - is that the main thing you wanted to run?
<happyface_0> yes
<happyface_0> which won't work without JRE
<happyface_0> or JDK
<jamesstansell> the package in the archive should run OK with the default JDK (gcj or whatever) but since you mentioned 3.3 I guess it wouldn't have been in the archive
<happyface_0> yes, the package ran OK
<happyface_0> but I could not compile and it didn't recognise any syntax
<jamesstansell> :( probably closely related issues ...
<jamesstansell> I hadn't heard of livedistro.org before - thanks for the link
<happyface_0> :)
<jamesstansell> you said it required a new install - doesn't it ever support an upgrade?
<happyface_0> maybe, but I need a custom Feisty because the normal one has a glitch where you can't save stuff when using USB
<jamesstansell> ah - ok
<happyface_0> This iso is 820mb... I wonder if I'l have to burn it to DVD: (
<jamesstansell> too big for a CD - I assume your USB is big enough though?
<happyface_0> yes
<happyface_0> 4GB
<happyface_0> be back later, jamesstansell... hopefully in feisty 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<tmarble> doko_: have you taken packages.ubuntu.com down for maintenance?
<jamesstansell> tmarble: don't know about earlier, but packages.ubuntu.com seems to be up now
<tmarble> thanks, yes, it is -- several people reported unusually long response times (but whatever it was has been fixed)
<happyface> hi, jamesstansell 
<happyface> I'm now in 7.04, and still get the same error installing sun-java6-bin
<happyface> so I'm guessing it might be a USB drive problem for some reason
<jamesstansell> maybe properties of the filesystem?
<happyface> who knows
<happyface> I just need it to work, though :(
<happyface> what to do... what to do... 
<vil> jamesstansell, can I help?
<happyface> help with what?
<vil> he seems to have some sort of problem with installing sun java package
<happyface> let me find that forum post
<happyface> ok, I found it... vil I'm having the same problem with 6.10 and 7.04 (both run from USB drive, though) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414851
<vil> happyface, let me take a look
<happyface> ok
<happyface> thanks... but I'l brb in 10 mins
<jamesstansell> hi vil - I had just been trying to help happyface
<jamesstansell> here's a little more about what he wants to do: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3263924&postcount=125
<jamesstansell> except he doesn't care about the sun download if the package would install and run for him
<vil> happyface, are you running on i386 or amd64?
<jamesstansell> he's 32 bit
<jamesstansell> but running on a 4GB USB drive
<vil> also, if you need java just to run eclipse, you can stick to gcj although it is considerably slower
<vil> I don't see a problem with USB  drive
<happyface> hi I'm back
<happyface> vil, gcj opens up eclipse, but syntax correction and compiling doesn't seem to work
<happyface> unless I'm missing a gcj- dev kit thing
* jamesstansell wonders if there's a separate ecj package needed?
<vil> well, it might be handy to have sun java
<vil> but the problem you are reporting is rather strange
<vil> afaik you don't need stand-alone ecj package to run eclipse
<jamesstansell> ecj-gcj --> standalone version of the Eclipse Java compiler (native version)
<vil> the problem is that when it tries to install the sun-java it also runs it for a reason, but doesn't find the needed library libjli.so
<happyface> yes exactly
<vil> at my system 
<vil> vladimir@sirius:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin$ ldd java
<vil>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
<vil>         libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7f15000)
<vil>         libjli.so => /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/jre/bin/../lib/i386/jli/libjli.so (0xb7f0c000)
<vil>         libdl.so.2 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2 (0xb7f07000)
<vil>         libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7dbd000)
<vil>         /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f46000)
<happyface>  java -version
<happyface> java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vil> so can you do ldd /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java ?
<happyface> no
<happyface> I only have up to /bin
<happyface> nvm hold on
<happyface>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
<happyface>         libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7f6b000)
<happyface>         libjli.so => not found
<happyface>         libdl.so.2 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2 (0xb7f66000)
<happyface>         libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7e25000)
<happyface>         /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f8f000)
<jamesstansell> my feisty install shows :/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin$ ldd java
<jamesstansell>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
<jamesstansell>         libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7f7e000)
<jamesstansell>         libjli.so => /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/../lib/i386/jli/libjli.so (0xb7f75000)
<jamesstansell>         libdl.so.2 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2 (0xb7f70000)
<jamesstansell>         libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7e2f000)
<jamesstansell>         /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fa3000)
<vil> jamesstansell, that looks good actually
<jamesstansell> happyface: do you have a /usr/bin/java today?
<vil> can you try to run /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java ?
<vil>  /usr/bin/java is just a symlink
<happyface> I ran it with -version
<happyface> and got the libjli.so thing
<vil> I mean if jamesstansell can run it with full path specified, because his ldd looks fine
<jamesstansell> mine runs fine
<happyface> god damn libjli.so... it's breaking my balls
<jamesstansell> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java -version
<jamesstansell> java version "1.6.0"
<jamesstansell> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<jamesstansell> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode)
<jamesstansell> happyface: what does "locate libjli.so" give you?
<happyface> locate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old
<happyface> I'l have to update my database
<happyface> locate -u?
<jamesstansell> sounds right
<vil> happyface, I would suggest to reinstall sun-java6-*
<happyface> ?
<happyface> it does the same error
<happyface> if I reinstall
<happyface> locate libjli.so
<happyface> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/lib/i386/jli/libjli.so
<jamesstansell> I think you might have an issue with the shared lib linker
<jamesstansell> well, I expected "ldconfig -p |grep jvm" to show me something but it has no output
<happyface> same
<vil> jamesstansell, the same here
<vil> :)
<happyface> any other ideas guys?
<jamesstansell> somehow though it's getting  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/lib/i386/jli/ in the LD path for me (and the similar one for vil's version) but not getting it for you
<jamesstansell> the java command used to be a shell wrapper but I see it's an ELF file now
<jamesstansell> is your /usr partition ext3?
<happyface> well, I'm using casper-rw
<happyface> but bsically its ex2
<jamesstansell> found https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/84591
<happyface> bug 84591
<happyface> no no
<happyface> I have a patched feisty with persistence working
<jamesstansell> so this is what that patch was supposed to address?
<happyface> yes
<happyface> it uses some casper files from 6.10 in 7.04
<happyface> http://www.livedistro.org/release-announcements/gnu/linux-releases/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-patches-for-persistence
<happyface> I'm using iso #2
<vil> happyface, the best I can think of right now is to try
<vil> strace /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java
<vil> to see, where it fails
<happyface> ugh
<happyface> so much output
<happyface> http://p.opsat.net/v/xi
<happyface> does that help you decipher anything, vil?
<vil> happyface, can you also do
<jamesstansell> is there anything in /cow/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/../jre/lib/i386/jli ? seems like earlier locate found the libjli.so there, right?
<vil> strings /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java | grep jli
<happyface> locate libjli.so
<happyface> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/lib/i386/jli/libjli.so
<happyface> libjli.so
<happyface> $ORIGIN/../lib/i386/jli:$ORIGIN/../jre/lib/i386/jli
<happyface> I don't have a /cow
<jamesstansell> the /cow/... path had jre/bin/../jre which ends up being jre/jre which isn't right ?
<jamesstansell>  /cow came from the strace output
<happyface> I'm not sure what you mean
<happyface> but there is libjli.so in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/../lib/i386/jli  for me
<jamesstansell> and thats where this points:  $ORIGIN/../lib/i386/jli
<vil> happyface, if you look at that strace output, there are lots of lines begining with /cow
<jamesstansell> I see it now earlier in the strace output
<vil> that is the problem
<happyface> ah
<happyface> yea, it says no file or directory
<jamesstansell> does the jvm ship with some library static linked that the persistence patch fixes for apps that use the system shared library?
<jamesstansell> ie for file lookups?
<happyface> I have no idea
<jamesstansell> this seems to be where it starts going wrong
<jamesstansell> readlink("/proc/self/exe", "/cow/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java"
<vil> happyface, now I have also found that cow is something from casper
<vil> looks like #ubuntu-motu might be a better place to search for help
<happyface> hmm
<happyface> what's motu
<jamesstansell> "masters of the universe"
<happyface> I mean... what's the channel for
<vil> motus are developers of all kinds
<vil> here people focus mainly on java
<vil> and this is more about linker and casper
<happyface> ok
<jamesstansell> although it might have a great deal to do with sun-java6 packaging
<vil> anyway, if nobody answers you, feel free to come back
<vil> I have already spent enough time with it to be currious how it ends ;)
<jamesstansell> too bad icedtea isn't further along - can't really recommend that to you yet
<vil> jamesstansell, doko_ would be surely gald to hear you comments
<jamesstansell> well, honestly, it might be as good a thing to try as any ...
<happyface> vil, where does your strace output point to
<vil> ?
<jamesstansell> here's my strace output - http://p.opsat.net/v/xj
<happyface> ok
<happyface> hey jamesstansell and vil, motu pointed me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/103933/comments/8
<jamesstansell> :)
<happyface> but still doesn't help me
<vil> happyface, imo that's not wrong that it uses relative path for lib look up
<vil> I still suspect that casper thing
<happyface> this isn't worth it... maybe I'l try gcj more
<jamesstansell> does "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib java -version" do anything different?
<happyface> no :(
* jamesstansell was afraid of that
* happyface is afraid of everything
<jamesstansell> what does "LD_TRACE_LOADED_OBJECTS java" give you?
<jamesstansell> oops - meant "LD_TRACE_LOADED_OBJECTS=1 java"
<happyface> bash: LD_TRACE_LOADED_OBJECTS: command not found
<happyface> yea hah
<vil> happyface, can you also show us the output of the mount command?
<happyface> LD_TRACE_LOADED_OBJECTS=1 java
<happyface> oops
<happyface>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
<happyface>         libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7f82000)
<happyface>         libjli.so => not found
<happyface>         libdl.so.2 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2 (0xb7f7d000)
<happyface>         libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7e3c000)
<vil> the bug is suggesting that remounting /proc helps
<happyface>         /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fa6000)
<jamesstansell> same libjli.so not found
<vil> and the strace logs shows that it all starts at /proc
<vil> readlink("/proc/self/exe", "/cow/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java", 4096) = 49
<happyface> unionfs on / type unionfs (rw)
<happyface> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<happyface> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<happyface> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<happyface> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<happyface> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<happyface> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<happyface> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<happyface> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<happyface> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<happyface> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<jamesstansell> I guess that adding an extra mount for /usr/lib/jvm might help
<vil> "Making sure that the /proc was correctly mounted in the chroot caused the error to go away."
<vil> not sure what that means...
<happyface> let me ask motu
<jamesstansell> "mount --bind olddir newdir" or maybe "mount --rbind olddir newdir"
<jamesstansell> where olddir is /usr/lib/jvm and newdir is /tmp/jvm
<happyface> /tmp/jvm?
<jamesstansell> then try /tmp/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java -version
<jamesstansell> must mkdir /tmp/jvm before the bind command
<jamesstansell> sudo mount --bind /usr/lib/jvm /tmp/jvm
<happyface> same error
<happyface> libjli.so
<vil> happyface, my guess is that your casper runs in a chroot located at /cow
<vil> and readlink("/proc/self/exe", "/cow/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java", 4096) = 49 gives the java binary feeling that it the jvm is installed at /cow/...
<vil> however, I have no idea how to fix that
<vil> the problem is not in sun java itself
<jamesstansell> I think the problem was before the readlink call - whatever gave the java command the /cow/... to start with
<jamesstansell> hoped the mount --bind might get around that
<jamesstansell> I'm not sure how --rbind is different
<jamesstansell> or what a "proper way" to mount /proc in a /cow chroot would be
<vil> see you guys
<happyface> bye
<jamesstansell> see you
<jamesstansell> happyface: ltrace java -version    ?
<happyface> I removed sun-java6 for now
<happyface> all I want is eclipse working in the end... so I'm trying gcj
<happyface> even though I think it uses an outdated java version
<jamesstansell> the feisty version might not have the java5 stuff enabled yet - I'm not sure
<happyface> well
<happyface> supposedly eclipse uses up too much memory anyway... I guess I'l find a liter editor
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-29
<doko> tmarble: finally emailed my issues to the openjdk list
<tmarble> i'm replying atm
<scottslinux> nobody home?
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-30
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<pteague_work> what's the default port for tomcat on ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-25
<dholbach> good morning
<GMAA> NJJJK
<GMAA> JUGYG
<GMAA> SEX
<ma10> hi. i need some expert advice on a bug and a patch i wrote (azureus). anyone familiar with that stuff?
<lifeless> I'm done some hacking on limewire
<lifeless> probably some stuff in common
<ma10> ok
<ma10> so the bug is this: bug 222630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222630 in azureus "Azureus always listens on local port without authentication" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222630
<ma10> in my opinion it's a pretty serouis issue
<ma10> the problem is that Socket and ServerSocket calls that handle port 6880 are scattred through the code
<ma10> what i did was write a patch to:
<ma10> - choose a random port instead of 6880
<ma10> - have lock file in the users configuration directory with the port number and an authentication key
<ma10> so that a new instance can read the file and contact the main instance to pass torrent information etc.
<ma10> but user enviroment isolation is mantained
<ma10> i basically created one class that offers drop-in replacement for new Socket() and new ServerSocket() and handles this stuff
<ma10> so there's minumum impact on the rest on the codebase (one line changes)
<ma10> http://gdgieijsdf.pastebin.com/m6a50a36e
<ma10> than i talked to upstream about all this
<ma10> but them seem very little intrested in this issue (position: most users don't run multiple instances on one machine, and multiuser machines are a thing of the past or something like that)
<ma10> *they
<ma10> and also they say that the call to SystemProperties.getUserPath() (that handles platform-specific stuff to figure out the configuration dir) is not supposed to happen so early
<ma10> so what i'm wondering is if it's still worth including in ubuntu or if it's too much of a hack
<ma10> note that if this bug stays it means that if a user has azureus running and another users logs in azureus refuses to start for him, and the torrents he tries to download are addded to the first user's instance :|
<persia> While I can see the argument about only providing one running instance, and could accept that one user running would block others, it seems like one could do all sorts of interesting things if one could inject into another user's session.
<lifeless> ma10: I think upstream are on crack
<lifeless> ma10: and we should take the patch; it sounds well crafted
<lifeless> also, apply a large cluebat
<lifeless> called 'fast user switching bitches'
<ma10> oh thanks got someone thinks straight :)
<persia> It essentially allows one user to write an arbitrary file for any other user who happens to use that program.  Raise this with upstream again as a security issue.
<lifeless> concurrently logged in multi user machines are extremely common due to user switching
<ma10> i know! they respond you that 2 instances are bad for network performance and azureus is like apache, you use only one
<lifeless> ma10: they may be right, but it does not stop it being a security problem
<lifeless> a problem is a problem
<ma10> that's what i think
<lifeless> you could sneak up on it - get the replacement classes in but don't change anything else
<lifeless> that should reduce the duplication of port numbers everywhere etc
<lifeless> cleaner code++
<lifeless> then we can carry the resulting much smaller patch to do random port and use a token for controlling the daemon
<persia> Closing the security hole without actually allowing multiuser?
<ma10> yes that's another advantage. but if you read my new class it is a little "hacky".. what i tried to do was to have a replacemnt that worked no matter how it's called in
<persia> That might even get upstream.
<ma10> lifeless: sorry i'm not following you. what do you mean?
<ma10> ohh now i get it :)
<lifeless> ma10: your patch has three components:
<lifeless>  - refactoring to reduce duplication
<lifeless>  - use a random port
<lifeless>  - use a token for controlling the instance to lock it to a user
<ma10> ok
<lifeless> the first should be uncontentious and is unrelated to the other two except that it makes them easier
<lifeless> the second upstream are unhappy about; I think its a good idea but put it to the side
<lifeless> the third is the actual bug, and upstream should be convincable to take that
<ma10> i think there is already some effort going on to reduce duplication. i could start working on that
<ma10> yes i think it'a a good idea
<ma10> but it will take time
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> should be fairly simple though - just split the patch into three, stuff em in separate branches, voila
<ma10> what about my current patch? i may make a package, put it on my ppa, ask for some testing and get back to you
<ma10> ok i'll start working in the direction you pointed out. thank you very much to both of you!
<lifeless> np
<Juli__> persia: Hello, it is freeze soon and I'm worry about new staff from netbeans packages. There are 3 packages on REVU. May be you have time to sponsor them?
<Sarika> hi
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-27
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> does anybody of you know if the "classpath exception to the GPL2" is OK?
<dholbach> http://launchpad.net/bugs/253066 for more information
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253066 in libnb-javaparser-java "New upstream version (6.1) for javaparser" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Juli_> dholbach:  actually it was fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnb-javaparser-java/+bug/201354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201354 in libnb-javaparser-java "Update license" [Wishlist,In progress]
<dholbach> Juli_: right... I just wanted to get opinions on the added license text itself
<dholbach> I'm just checking the rest of the package update
<Juli_> I'm not expert in the license but  if you have any other questions regarding this update, please, ask. I'm responsible for this package now
<dholbach> ok... it seems it's all good regarding the license
<dholbach> Juli_: uploading it
<Juli_> thanks
<Juli_> it is right on time:) it lightens the work for persia
<dholbach> there's a lot of hectic in the sponsoring queue right now :)
<dholbach> with feature freeze coming up tomorrow
<Juli_> yes I really know as I try to get some help for about several weeks:(
<dholbach> I can imagine :-/
<dholbach> we're slowly catching up
<Juli_> These all is about NetBeans 6.0.1 -> NetBeans 6.1 upgrade... many updates and even new packages
<Juli_> but thank you a lot for taking a look at javaparser:)
<dholbach> Juli_: which other updates are on the list?
<Juli_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans/+bug/253016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253016 in netbeans "New upstream version (6.1) for netbeans" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Juli_> and 2 new packages on REVU
<dholbach> OK... so what next needs to happen is the review of the two packages on REVU?
<Juli_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libnb-platform-java
<Juli_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libjna-java
<Juli_> actually libjna-java on REVU already has one advocate
<Juli_> situation with platform is worse
<Juli_> if you could take a look at it It would be great!
<dholbach> hum.... there's libnb-platform8-java and libnb-platform-java
<Juli_> yes
<Juli_> libnb-platform8-java  is old package I don't know how to delete it from REVU
<dholbach> ok... will archive it
<dholbach> gracias :)
<Juli_> :))) Italian?
<dholbach> no, I'm from Germany :)
<Juli_> :) nice country!
<dholbach> where are you from? :)
<Juli_> oh... Russia
<dholbach> is libnb-resolver-java important too?
<Juli_> actually no
<dholbach> ok
<Juli_> we have to cancel it
<Juli_> as it is a fork of libxml-commons-resolver1.1-java
<dholbach> shall I archive it for now?
<Juli_> yes, please:)
<dholbach> thanks, done
<Juli_> thanks!
<dholbach> I'll check out jna now
<Juli_> I'm looking forward to see you comments:)
<dholbach> it seems that the clean target misses quite a lot of files that are created during the build
<dholbach> it's not terribly urgent, but would be nice if it was fixed
<Juli_> hmmm... there are listed in debian/clean I believe
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30875
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40875
<dholbach> if you use pbuilder, you can test it by running    sudo pbuilder build --twice something.dsc
<Juli_> hmm, I'll see
<dholbach> right now I'm looking for blockers - if we can fix this one in one of the next uploads, that's fine too
<Juli_> hm... build folder should be deleted in clean target...
<Juli_> strange... but I'll fix anyway
<dholbach> Juli_: apart from that jna looks good to me
<dholbach> Juli_: if you want to fix it now, I'll ask geser to give the new upload an ACK again
<Juli_> what is it ACK?
<dholbach> ACK is his "OK" - "advocating" in this case
<dholbach> short for "acknowledge"
<Juli_> aaa.. thanks
<dholbach> I'll have a look at platform in the meantime
<Juli_> ok.. I'll try to fix jna now
<dholbach> great
<Juli_> I've deleted debian/clean and transfered rm -rf into rules/clean. I believe this should fix the problem
<dholbach> Juli_: I'll check it out
<Juli_> Thanks! and I have to spend more time learning debhelper 7 and debian/clean ... I've never used it before... so can't understand what the problem it was
<dholbach> hm... debian/rules doesn't look like debhelper 7
<dholbach> it's using CDBS, isn't it?
<Juli_> yes
<geser> dholbach, Juli_: what needs a new ACK from me?
<dholbach> geser: libjna-java in REVU
<dholbach> Juli_ just did an update to fix the twice-building
 * dholbach is just double-checking it
<Juli_> dholbach: as I understand cdbs just automates debhelper use... so advantages(as usage of debian/clean file) of debhelper 7 should be noticeable
<dholbach> right... I was referring to the new  dh  command introduced with debhelper 7
<dholbach> the new package still doesn't clean up correctly
<Juli_> the same build folder is not cleaned?
<dholbach> Juli_: can you try leaving in dh_clean and adding a  rm -rf $(DEB_SRCDIR)/build  too?
<dholbach> in the clean target
<Juli_> yes of course... but build.xml clean should actually do this...I'll check it out later.. now I'll add what you say into clean target
 * dholbach is no expert when it comes to ant - sorry
<Juli_> ant just delete a folder... I don't understand... anyway we have no time for this now:(
<dholbach> Juli_: that should make it build twice in a row
 * dholbach just tested
<Juli_> done.
<Juli_> dholbach: thank you for testing! I'll recover my pbuilder base tarball... it is dead from yesterday:( so I can't use pbuilder build
<dholbach> Juli_: did you upload it to REVU already?
<dholbach> hmm ... might take a bit to show up on the web page...
<Juli_> yes..
<Juli_> several seconds/minutes usually:)
<dholbach> ok... testing :)
<dholbach> geser: I advocated the current libjna-java upload, so if you could ACK it again, that'd be nice
 * dholbach goes to grab some lunch
<dholbach> see you later!
<Juli_> Bon appetit!
<geser> dholbach: Advocated (but didn't do the upload yet).
<Juli_> geser: Thank you again:)
<Koon> geser: i've a couple of Java library dependencies fixes posted on bug 256096, waiting for a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256096 in libcommons-dbcp-java "Common Java libraries should depend on a headless runtime" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256096
<Koon> geser: would you have some time to sponsor them ?
<geser> Koon: not before friday
<Koon> geser: no problem, I have someone else taht should be able to do it -- thanks anyway
<persia> Koon: If they aren't Feature-Freeze blocking, it's probably best to wait until Friday, just because there's *heaps* of FF-blocking stuff that needs to get in beforehand.
<Koon> persia: ok. It's more an alpha5 target.
<persia> Koon: That's what I thought from the description above, and it gives us another week.
<persia> One thing that might be of benefit for Java, if you have time, is to look for anything with a newer upstream in Debian: it ought make security support significantly easier if Intrepid and Lenny ship with the same version of the packages.
<persia> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/ has a few lists, although the language-specific ones (python, ruby, Java) are currently broken.
<dholbach> geser: did you manage to upload jna?
<dholbach> geser: if not, I can do it now
<dholbach> what about libnb-platform?
<geser> dholbach: please do
<dholbach> hi robilad
<robilad> hi dholbach!
<dholbach> robilad: a shame there's no Java packaging session at Ubuntu Developer Week
<robilad> i won't have time unfortunately - right in the middle of finishing stuff off before I head out for two weeks.
<dholbach> Juli_, geser: jna uploaded
<dholbach> now the archive admins will have to review it
<Juli_> thank you! do archive admins review updates as well? or only new packages?
<geser> Juli_: only new source and new binary packages
<dholbach> NEW packages and they need to do prodding if there are new binary packages
<dholbach> but new source packages get extra scrutiny
<dholbach> and the queue might be a bit longer right now
<Juli_> should they review new staff before FF for package to get into Intrepid? or your upload is enough?
<Juli_> I just worry about inclusion into Intrepid:)
<dholbach> upload should be good enough
<Juli_>  that is great! Thanks
<Juli_> dholbach: i missed your question about libnb-platform... actually it is a new upstream for libnb-platform7-java which is already exist... but source name is changed
<dholbach> Juli_: aha!
<dholbach> that should make reviewing easier
<dholbach> are we safe to drop the old one in intrepid once it is built?
<dholbach> errr accepted and all that
<Juli_> actually there may be users who still need platform7... but there are no packages which depends on it excepting netbeans(6.0.1)
<dholbach> will the old netbeans work with the new nb-platform?
<Juli_> no
<dholbach> OK... I'll review the package in a bit
<Juli_> but I hope to see new netbeans in Intrepid
<Juli_> dholbach: thanks!
<dholbach> Juli_: sent comments for nb-platform
<Juli_> dholbach: thanks for comments! do you mean copyrights for upstream?
<dholbach> I did a diff between the old packaging and the new one
<dholbach> and you changed the copyright year in debian/copyright from 2007 to 2008
<dholbach> when lots of .java source files have 1997-2008 in their header
<Juli_> yes... I thing old copyright was also not good... it should be 1997-2008 as you say
<Juli_> I'll correct
<dholbach> alright
<Juli_> about libnb-platform8-devel-java and Conflicts with platform7-devel-java
<dholbach> regarding the conflicts/replaces: both devel-java packages contain files with the same name
<dholbach> so they're bound to clash
<dholbach> the other packages are fine because all files have platform7 or platform8 in the file / directory name
<Juli_> actually they both install staff at the same folder
<dholbach> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<dholbach> Juli_: can you install both devel-java packages at the same time?
<Juli_> actually yes... i just thinking about if I really need them both simultaneously
<Juli_> give me a second
<dholbach> let me try that too
<dholbach> I get a clash when I try to install both
<dholbach> this could well happen to people who upgrade from one netbeans version to the other
<dholbach> we need to make sure they're not installed at the same time and that the upgrade is properly dealt with
<dholbach> oh... the same for java-doc
<dholbach> oh... the same for platform{7,8}-java-doc
<Juli_> yes i see
<persia> Juli_: dholbach: Plan is to drop the old platform: there's nothing else depending on it in the archives, and users are expecting several API/ABI changes with a new release anyway.  We can't expect proper security support from upstream for 18 months on the older package.
<persia> (well, we can kinda, but it may be awkward)
<dholbach> persia: right... still there needs to be a conflicts/replaces
<persia> Indeed :)
<persia> dholbach: Thanks for helping with Java review :)
<dholbach> somebody needs to give a second ACK on nb-platform later
<dholbach> but given that we have the package in the archive already makes the review a bit more straightforward
<Juli_> I'll upload new copyrights:)
<Juli_> and may it it is better to set up Conflicts/replaces anyway?
<dholbach> definitely
<Juli_> ok...I'll do now
<dholbach> we can't have the package installation failing because two packages want to claim the same file
<Juli_> dholbach: one question I can't understand... can user use Inrepid packages and Hardy packages simultaneously?
<dholbach> Juli_: as soon the new nb-platform is ACKed, approved by the archive admins and built on the build daemons, we have the following situation:
<dholbach> two source packages each building 3 binary packages
<dholbach> and users having the old netbeans with old nb-platform (7) installed
<Juli_> yes
<dholbach> as soon as they upgrade to the new netbeans that will pull in the new nb-platform (8), right?
<Juli_> yes
<dholbach> right... that's the point where it clashes
<dholbach> the packages need to tell dpkg: "no way, I'm not going to be installable with package XYZ"
<dholbach> that's why we need the conflicts / replaces
<Juli_> hmmm... i thought replaces is for this
<geser> Juli_: if someone updates from hardy to intrepid, nothing deletes old packages from a system (even if they aren't anymore in the archive). The only exception are Conflicts specified in new packages.
<Juli_> I can upgrade package with Replace only, without Conflicts... the result is both of them are supposed to be installed
<geser> Juli_: Replace only tells dpkg that a package can overwrite files from an other package (e.g. a file which from one package to an other)
<Juli_> geser:  yes I understand
<persia> Juli_: We specifically don't want to permit both of them to be installed, as the older package will not receive support, and the user will be left with a mess.  Much better to Conflict:
<Juli_> persia: I agree, yes, but there will be a problem if user will try to install netbeans 6.0.1 (old one) having netbeans 6.1(new) packages in cache
<Juli_> if it is impossible, than no problem
<persia> Juli_: Right, but that oughtn't happen because we'll only have one "netbeans" package in the archive.  That's why I advocated not having the version numbers in the package names.
<Juli_> persia:  but I can configure my /etc/apt/sources to use hardy and intrepid simultaneously
<persia> Juli_: That's not supported :)
<Juli_> persia: so, no questions any more! thanks for clarification!
<Juli_> it takes so long time for package to appear on web after upload:(
<Juli_> dholbach: fixed:) Thank you for keenness of observation
<Juli_> dholbach: and sorry for doubts I just wanted to understand everything for future
<dholbach> Juli_: no problem... better be safe and ask 5 times if you need to - I'm happy to help where I can :)
<Juli_> dholbach: you really help:)
<dholbach> Juli_: checking it ou
<dholbach> out
<dholbach> Juli_: that looks much better :-)
 * dholbach gives his +1
<dholbach> if anybody else can give their +1, we can get it uploaded :-)
<Juli_> dholbach: thanks a lot!
<dholbach> ok my friends... I'm going to call it a day now
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<Juli_> Good bye dholbach:)
<dholbach> cody-somerville or geser: do you think one of you could check out libnb-platform-java on REVU before FF?
<dholbach> (as I said before it's an update of an existing source packages)
<dholbach> thanks in advance - see you tomorrow :)
<vbabiy> Does any one have any why I am getting this with Java 5 update 12 on ubuntu http://paste2.org/p/66504
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-28
<dholbach> good morning
<LE1> 人好少阿
<LE1> :-D
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone have a look at this bug #254368
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254368 in openjdk "openjdk-6-jdk should depend on libxt-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254368
<AnAnt> I filed the bug about 2-3 weeks ago , yet no one responded to it
<slytherin> persia: FYI ... I have been added to pkg-java project. Will do the svn setup today.
<persia> slytherin: Excellent news.  Congratulations!
<slytherin> persia: Now I can do major changes directly to Debian. :-D
<persia> Well, I'm not sure that's the goal, but at least it will help keep Debian and Ubuntu in sync, as you're certainly the most active of the Java maintainers in Ubuntu.
<persia> (or at least most visibly active)
<slytherin> right. When we do big changes like we did for jftp, it is better if those at least get forwarded to Debian.
<persia> Team meeting in 8 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<persia> Team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<vbabiy> Hey any one know why I would be getting this error http://paste2.org/p/66985
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-29
<Lns> Java 2 / Swing....possible in Edubuntu/Ubuntu? If so, what do I need to install? I already have sun-java6-bin/sun-java6-jre/sun-java6-plugin 6-06-0ubuntu1 installed.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> Koon: regarding bug 256069: how interesting would it be to also build those packages with default-jdk or something?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256069 in meta-kde "KDE4.1 - Xinerama testing needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256069
<dholbach> err, wrong bug
<dholbach> bug 256096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256096 in libcommons-dbcp-java "Common Java libraries should depend on a headless runtime" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256096
<dholbach> yeah, that one
<Koon> dholbach: yes, but that's a different bug :)
<Koon> I can test it and post a more complete "compliance fix"
<dholbach> hm? we have one bug for changing the depends and one for the build-depends?
<Koon> the bug is more about -headless compatibility than with intrepid java policy compliance. But I agree we should fix the complete issue
<Koon> rather than go again with it in a near future
<Koon> I'll double-check default-jdk doesn't break it and post updated debdiffs
<dholbach> great - ping me once it's done and I'll check it out
<geser> dholbach: did you upload libjna-java?
<geser> persia: dholbach wanted to upload libjna-java as I was busy
<persia> geser: Right.  I found it.  Riddel rejected it.  There's an unsourced binary jar that needs to be dropped.
<persia> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2008-August/021192.html
<persia> dholbach: Perhaps you have a solution to that?
<dholbach> persia: I mailed Yulia about it
<persia> Well, I guess, but I don't really understand how it got uploaded that way.  Another package I uploaded depends on it, and so I'm stuck.
<Koon> dholbach: done for commons-pool, commons-daemon & libcommons-collections-java
<Koon> dholbach: libcommons-dbcp-java does not buid with a JDK6
<Koon> it's a known upstream issue
<dholbach> persia: hm? what do you mean?
<dholbach> Koon: I see
<persia> dholbach: I don't understand how it got uploaded when it contained a binary without source.  Anyway, doesn't matter now, just needs to be sorted.
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> Koon: will take care of it
<Koon> dholbach: great !
<dholbach> Koon: done
<Koon> dholbach: thanks !
<dholbach> de rien
<Koon> dholbach: now you can comment on my UUC application as a sponsor ;)
<dholbach> I would have done that anyway
<dholbach> :)
 * Koon hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs super-koon back
<Juli_> hi! Could anyone help?  if I use ant in clean target, what should I set in Build-Depends? ant only or java is also required?
<geser> Juli_: ant as you use it (as ant is written in java it pulls java in)
<Juli_> geser: ok, thanks!
<Lns> Java 2 / Swing....possible in Edubuntu/Ubuntu? If so, what do I need to install? I already have sun-java6-bin/sun-java6-jre/sun-java6-plugin 6-06-0ubuntu1 installed.
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-30
<gleyve> Hi all
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-31
<Taypan> hola a todos
<Taypan> tengo un problema al compilar me codigo
<Taypan> no me importa los paquetes de hibernate
<Taypan> lo estoy compilando manualmente
<Taypan> este es el peor IRC que he visitado
#ubuntu-java 2009-08-26
<keldin> hello, starting to install eclipse from ubuntu package manager
<keldin> are there any gotchas?
<keldin> after it installs where do you find it in the menus?
<keldin> got it working
<simon-o> hi, are there any plans include maven-repo-helper and maven-ant-helper in main for karmic?
<simon-o> I guess it's too late for that.
#ubuntu-java 2009-08-28
<ccm> hi there
<mnemonikk> hi.
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-01
<Tempus_Fugit> ok so I am a complete n00b when it comes to this but I installed geany and the jdk so now I have everything I need in order to start learning how to program java correct??
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-02
<pyBlob> someone who can help me?
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-03
<AnAnt> LP #625790
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625790 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "OpenJDK needs to add gain control support (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625790
<mr_luc> sun-java6-jre is showing me a license screen from sun in the shell, and ... I can't accept, can't confirm, can't seem to do anything.
<mr_luc> It has an <Ok> button, I try typing enter, O, Y for yes, etc etc etc ...
<nthykier> mr_luc: http://www.davidpashley.com/blog/debian/java-license
<nthykier> try that as an alternative
<nthykier> that should do as a work around; though you should file a bug against sun-java6-jre so the maintainers will have a look at it
<mr_luc> that does work! filing bug anyway ... I don't know why I can't accept via the normal way. I'm on a virtualbox install of ubuntu ... maybe there's a bug in input handling w/virtualbox? doesn't seem likely.
<nthykier> well, so far you are the first I have heard of who had a problem accepting the licensing in interactive setting
<nthykier> s
<nthykier> It would be sure to mention the part with the virtual box just in case
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-05
<jmbirchfield> stopping by to announce a new developer resource site.  http://codefui.com.  I use Ubuntu heavily in my development environment and will be adding quite  bit of Ubuntu related content.  Please feel free to peruse
#ubuntu-java 2011-09-01
<meta_coder> What all do we need to start Java programming in ubuntu?
<meta_coder> !ops
<ubot2`> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
#ubuntu-java 2012-08-31
<weox> http://pastebin.ca/2199714 , hello , i done everything in this code , use setmaximum , setminimum and ... , but it can work on that dialog , it is bug with ATI (jvm has strange issue with my ATI card)?? or some thing i wrong done ? even setSize dosnt work
#ubuntu-java 2012-09-02
<Soojin> is openjdk-6-jre in the synaptics safe to run, I mean has it been updated with the latest patch?'
#ubuntu-java 2013-08-28
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> I have a problem and I dunno where to find the class I need
<aLeSD_> http://codepad.org/9wy4nYNs
<aLeSD_> there is the output of my command
<aLeSD_> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: edu.emory.mathcs.backport.java.util.concurrent.ConcurrentHashMap
<aLeSD_> fixed
<aLeSD_> what : I was sharing an IRQ between the modem and the HD
#ubuntu-java 2013-08-29
<wabash> Why isthere a separate channel for this?
#ubuntu-java 2013-08-30
<wabash> hello?
#ubuntu-java 2017-09-01
<jayZ> hello
